# Timmendorfer Strand: Große Runde am Sonntag, 19.6.



## madbull (10. Juni 2005)

Sie steht mal wieder an, die große Timmendorfer Runde. Im ersten Teil über Trails, durch die Wälder, immer schön in Waldrand- und Sonnennähe, dann Café-Einkehr in Bad Schwartau, daraufhin Transfer zum Dummersdorfer und anschließend Brodtener Steilufer. Streckenlänge: Wohl so ganz grob ca. 70 km. Höhenmeter: Mehr als man glauben würde . Untergrund: Teilweise recht ruppig. Spaß und Genuss: Maximal. Leistungsstress und -druck: Müssen zu Hause bleiben.

Start: 10:30 am Parkplatz P3 (ausgeschildert)

Ankunft spätestens 18:00.

Hier geht's zum Eintrag im Last Minute Biking:  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=843



























​


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (10. Juni 2005)

Schade, ich kann nicht, viele unserer Leute sind in Blankenburg zum Marathon oder XC Rennen,

aber gerne ein nächstes Mal,

Gruss
Doris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STEF1 (12. Juni 2005)

Bin natürlich dabei! STEFFI


----------



## Rabbit (12. Juni 2005)

Am kommenden WE werde ich natürlich wieder gerne meinen Vaterpflichten nachkommen, weshalb ich an diesem "Event" leider nicht teilnehmen kann!


> ... dann Café-Einkehr in Bad Schwartau ... Spaß und Genuss: Maximal. Leistungsstress und -druck: Müssen zu Hause bleiben.


Von solchen Touren würde ich zukünftig gerne wieder mehr Angebote hier im Forum sehen!
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, dies gilt natürlich (trotzdem)  auch all unseren "Marathonis". Euch zusätzlich Glück und Erfolg in Blankenburg! 

LG,
Harry


----------



## bikegeissel (13. Juni 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Von solchen Touren würde ich zukünftig gerne wieder mehr Angebote hier im Forum sehen!



Das tust Du bereits in der 3. Woche  
z.B. 
hier 
und im Detail hier 


Sorry für dieses mehr oder weniger Off-Topic Posting


----------



## JanV (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Ich bin Sonntag mit dabei   .

Freue mich das hier im Forum mittlerweile berühmte Timmendorfer Strand mal "live" zu sehen   

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Rabbit (14. Juni 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Das tust Du bereits in der 3. Woche


Tagestouren! Von *Tagestouren* ist hier die Rede!


----------



## Bischi (16. Juni 2005)

Ist ausser Mike noch schonmal jemand diese Tour mit´m Singlespeeder gefahren?  Ich hoffe...  denn wenn ja, und heute hoffentlich auch noch ein Riesen-Paket von UPS vor der Tür steht und ich bis Samstag Abend gut durchkomme mit der Arbeit, bin ich Sonntag dabei .

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## STEF1 (17. Juni 2005)

Sollte am Sonntag ein größerer Stau wegen Strandwetter angesagt sein (davon gehe ich leider mal aus), komme ich nicht. Entscheide ich je nach Lage spontan am Sonntagmorgen....STEFFI


----------



## madbull (17. Juni 2005)

STEF1 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte am Sonntag ein größerer Stau wegen Strandwetter angesagt sein (davon gehe ich leider mal aus), komme ich nicht. Entscheide ich je nach Lage spontan am Sonntagmorgen....STEFFI


Das wäre aber sehr schade...


----------



## JanV (18. Juni 2005)

STEF1 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte am Sonntag ein größerer Stau wegen Strandwetter angesagt sein (davon gehe ich leider mal aus), komme ich nicht. Entscheide ich je nach Lage spontan am Sonntagmorgen....STEFFI



Da ich mit Steffie eine Fahrgemeinschaft gebildet habe, werde ich also je nach Wetterlage vielleicht auch nicht dabei sein   

gruß nach Timmendorf

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (18. Juni 2005)

Ich denke übrigens, dass ihr Vormittags und Abends früh genug seid, um VOR einem eventuellen Stau durchzukommen!
Und davon abgesehen war heute schon komischerweise gar nicht sooo viel los hier...


----------



## STEF1 (18. Juni 2005)

Meik, Jan, 
ich fahre morgen nicht, die Autobahn war schon heute gegen 9 Uhr dicht und bin mir sicher, dass es morgen noch mehr wird! Ich stand auf dem Weg an die Ostsee einfach schon zu oft im Stau....Schade!!! Hatte mich schon so sehr auf die Tour gefreut! Hoffe auf euer Verständnis und auf baldige Wiederholung. STEFFI


----------



## madbull (18. Juni 2005)

STEF1 schrieb:
			
		

> Meik, Jan,
> ich fahre morgen nicht, die Autobahn war schon heute gegen 9 Uhr dicht und bin mir sicher, dass es morgen noch mehr wird! Ich stand auf dem Weg an die Ostsee einfach schon zu oft im Stau....Schade!!! Hatte mich schon so sehr auf die Tour gefreut! Hoffe auf euer Verständnis und auf baldige Wiederholung. STEFFI


So früh schon? Boah... Tut mir echt leid für euch. Aber ich kann es auch sehr gut verstehen - mit all den Hamburg-Timmendorfer Ölsardinen im Stau zu stehen - da kann ich mir auch Besseres vorstellen an einem schönen Sonntag...  


@ alle anderen: Die Tour findet natürlich trotzdem in jedem Fall statt...


----------



## JanV (18. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> mit all den Hamburg-Timmendorfer Ölsardinen im Stau zu stehen - da kann ich mir auch Besseres vorstellen an einem schönen Sonntag...



Ich auch!! ich werde morgen die Kohlbrandbrücke in Angriff nehmen, die ist ausnahmsweise für Fahrradfahrer befahrbar (es gab da auch mal ein Thread darüber hier...) 

Trotzdem schade. @Meik: Ich hoffe Du planst die Tour nochmal neu auf?? 

Gruß und ein schönen Sonntag

Jan


----------



## madbull (21. Juni 2005)

Was für ein Tag!

Kurze Zusammenfassung:

Dabei waren Mila (Jozi), Mario (Thiessie) und Helge (hurtig, zwischen Bad Schwartau und Travemünde). 
Das Wetter war einfach perfekt: Nicht zu heiß - ich wollte nicht ein Mal den Schatten suchen in den Pausen - leichter, sehr angenehmer Wind.
Die Trails: Ein Traum. Grün, grün, grün. Dicht bewachsen - ich glaube, ich habe mich noch nie so sehr durch Grün schlängeln müssen, dieses Jahr ist der Trailbewuchs tatsächlich so stark wie selten. Was selbstverständlich auch Brennesseln, Disteln und Rosengewächse samt ihrer lieblichen Ranken nicht ausschließt...  Ach ja - die tiefhängenden Äste nicht zu vergessen...
Mario hielt sich heute für einen Greifvogel - jedenfalls ließen seine vielen Sturzflüge kaum einen anderen Schluss zu...    Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle - hoffentlich wurde das Gesicht doch nicht grün und blau, wie ich es prognostiziert habe...  
Dank gilt Helge, der mir endlich einen wunderbaren Weg zwischen Bad Schwartau und dem Stülper Huk gezeigt hat - herrliche, schmale Trails, grob dem Lauf der Trave folgend...
Lange, herrliche Pausen sowie ein Platten des Guides kurz vor dem Ende schoben dann die Rückkehr auf 18:30 hinaus.
80 Kilometer, kaum Asphalt.
Hier die Strecke, wie Milas GPS-Gerät sie aufgezeichnet hat:






Mila hat an diesem Tage 133 km samt An- und Abreise auf dem Tacho gehabt - Respekt!  

Wunderschöne Bilder des Tages gibt es massig! Pech nur für die Abwesenden, dass sie in den Köpfen der Anwesenden stecken...


----------



## Jozi (21. Juni 2005)

Es war wirklich einer unvergessene Sonntag, das schöne Wetter, coole echt grün-grüne Strecke (wie es Mario einmal gefragt hat, ob wir immer noch in Deutschland seien  ). Vielen Dank gilt Helge und Meik für die wunderschöne Wege und Aussicht!
Gruß, Mila


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (21. Juni 2005)

Und hier - als Premiere - von Mila zur Verfügung gestellt die GPS-Dateien (Garmin) der gestrigen Runde...

http://www.1gang.de/Timmendorf19062005.gdb

http://www.1gang.de/Timmendorf19062005.plt


----------

